# Fluting Jig for use on Lathe



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Guys. Anyone know if I can get a shop made fluting jig in steel for use on turned legs while they're still centred on a lathe?
I made one in timber but it's too light and I can't get the collar that grips the router to tighten enough. The jig I mean is an L - shaped foot that carries the router horizontally with the ability to raise and lower the router height. The whole shebang runs on a sheet of MDF placed across the lathe bed and I use it for fluting legs etc. I believe they are available ready-made but can't find one. Any leads?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Geordie
"fluting jig in steel"

I know this is not what you are looking for But at one I had one (ROUTER CRAFTER) and they will put it flutes all day long and they do it quick and easy with the router on the jig plus they do a nice job.  and they come with a index jig.
I made a 3 rope lamp along time ago out of a apple tree it's was neat, 3 wood ropes out of the base and into the top. about 28" tall... 

Bj 

SEARS CRAFTSMAN ROUTER CRAFTER
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=router+crafter


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Bj. I guess I'm a bloke with a lathe trying to accomodate a router while you're comimg at it from a different angle. If I'm reading it right, could I make barley twist legs with this jig?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

Yes it will do the barley twist legs , quick and easy with ROUTER CRAFTER,just bolt on the router pop in the bit,set the index lock and crank away.

http://www.osbornewood.com/1495.cfm

Bj 

By the way that's what the ROPE lamp I made look like but you could see all the way through it .(3 ropes)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

I just recalled that Router Magic Book by Bill Hylton has two jigs you can make from the plans in his book  here's a link to the book below.

I have the book and it's great book for jigs and the price is right.

Router magic
http://www.amazon.com/Router-magic-...=pd_bbs_1/002-5788236-4980042?ie=UTF8&s=books

Bj


----------

